

Show HN: build a spotify playlist to work to, powered by EchoNest - cdcarter
http://inthenest.nfshost.com/

======
cdcarter
Quickly threw this together to test out the awesome EchoNest API. Plug in two
artist names, pick a few parameters (or leave them out) and hit submit to get
a Spotify playlist for your listening pleasure.

Eventually I'd like to expand this to give you full access to the EchoNest
playlisting parameters.

